# Gas Heater



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

ok since we do not have a home appliance section, and I KNOW theres a expert of this particular issue I have somewhere, I will ask it here. I heat my house with a Dayna -GloLP gas heater model IR30DTL-2 that i bought from Lowes a couple of years ago , last week it randomly shut off, with a full tank, now I knwo a regulator either works or doesnt work, so thats out of the question so I called my local deversified office in Rich Square, they said it was the Thermocouple and the man I spoke with asked if it was LP AND NG , I said yes, he said " since you dont use teh NG said swap he LP thermocouple out wih the NG one all it does is detect a heat signal" when I looked inside sure enough they both screw onto eh same junction going to the safety valve, 
so.....here's my question.....91) is it really the thermocouple? I havent had the problem since, and 92) if it is where in the world can I purchase a thermocouple for it, I tried lowes and diversified, and even google, I can NOT find any help


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Moved from Offline Forum. Try a specialized plumbing supply house.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Do you mean a flame proving sensor? Like this https://www.amazon.com/0130F00010-B...cphy=9018907&hvtargid=pla-1023064417195&psc=1 if so then power off heater and take some fine emery and clean it.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Corday said:


> Moved from Offline Forum. Try a specialized plumbing supply house.


hanks for moving it I had three beers before I posted it and didnt even think about the DIY section


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

oscer1 said:


> Do you mean a flame proving sensor? Like this https://www.amazon.com/0130F00010-B...cphy=9018907&hvtargid=pla-1023064417195&psc=1 if so then power off heater and take some fine emery and clean it.


Similar, as in it does the same function, but no where near the right one

Its more like this one

in fact thank you I typed in Dayna Gol on wayfairs search and it took me to a Dayna Glo parts site that google doesnt even have


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

UPDATE, found it, I just have to go to South Hill of Suffolk to get it

TSF helps me yet again









Pleasant Hearth Ventless Gas Heater Replacement Thermocouple TMC100 - The Home Depot


For use with all Pleasant Hearth and Dyna-Glo Vent Free Gas Heaters. Can be used for Vent Free Fireplace Systems, Gas Logs, Wall Heaters, Stoves for replacement parts use. Either for dual fuel or single



www.homedepot.com


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Glad you got it resolved


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Kinda did, kinda didn't, I have to order the thermocoupls through Tractor supply, so I went to the TC in Ahoskie and talked to Tanya, shes a expert of their propane heaters, and she said to take it apart and clean or replace the pilot valve because a piece of dust can clog the thing up and make it shut off, )( she knows because her husband is the top tech at Jeragan propane LOL ) So, since its 61 outside I'll disassemble teh heater today and see what i can do with a blast of air through a valve and a pipe cleaner LOL


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Pipe cleaners work for rifle cleaning too when accessing small areas.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Corday said:


> Pipe cleaners work for rifle cleaning too when accessing small areas.


LOL for handguns maybe, my mosen nagant has no small pieces LOL


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

UPDATE:::::: I cleaned the Pilot tube with canned air, blew a small amount of dust out and so far no problems, so, I'm guessing I add that to my annual pre op cleaning


----------

